# List of available Streaming Apps?



## Dflint (Jun 27, 2018)

Is the list of supported streaming apps growing?
The product description lists a few and with "many more".
Is there a current list of what is supported?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

They're all in Add/Manage apps, you can select any that you want.

They add new apps (mostly junk) every once in a while.


----------



## Dflint (Jun 27, 2018)

slowbiscuit said:


> They're all in Add/Manage apps, you can select any that you want.
> 
> They add new apps (mostly junk) every once in a while.


I am researching this device before deciding whether or not to purchase.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From Roamio TE3:

Video Apps:
Netflix, HBO Go, Amazon Video (Prime), Amazon Video, Hulu, YouTube, MLB.TV, Plex, VUDU, EPIX, HSN, Vewd, Vevo, FlixFling, Toon Goggles, WWE, Yahoo, YuppTV, Ameba TV, Tubi TV,zone-tv channels

Music
iHeartRadio, Pandora

Amazon Alexa, IFTTT (TE4)


----------



## Dflint (Jun 27, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> From Roamio TE3:
> 
> Video Apps:
> Netflix, HBO Go, Amazon Video (Prime), Amazon Video, Hulu, YouTube, MLB.TV, Plex, VUDU, EPIX, HSN, Vewd, Vevo, FlixFling, Toon Goggles, WWE, Yahoo, YuppTV, Abeba TV, Tubi TV
> ...


Thanks very much.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't buy a Roamio for apps, get something better for that. Buy it as a DVR first and foremost, everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to listen to what was my favorite radio station on my computer. I discovered I could listen through iHeartRadio on my Roamio and the computer works so much better now.

Now I'd like to listen to another station which is available through securesystems. I don't know if the same station can be found using an app that I could add to Roamio. I'm tired of radio stations messing up my computer.

I created a station I like on Pandora but the volume level is too low for listening through my Roamio to work. If I turned up the volume I'd definitely be startled when I went back to TV. Also, the commercials annoy me. If I could limit commercials to those that aren't annoying that would help. That's a question for another site.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> Now I'd like to listen to another station which is available through securesystems. I don't know if the same station can be found using an app that I could add to Roamio. I'm tired of radio stations messing up my computer.


This service, vTuner, works on my Yamaha AVR and has a good selection:
*42343 Stations Available
8746 Podcasts*


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Related question, I think. If I sign up for a free trial of CBS All Access would that be available through my TiVo Roamio through "add app?"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivotvaddict said:


> Related question, I think. If I sign up for a free trial of CBS All Access would that be available through my TiVo Roamio through "add app?"


Nope.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I appreciate the response


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> This service, vTuner, works on my Yamaha AVR and has a good selection:
> *42343 Stations Available
> 8746 Podcasts*


How does "add app" work? I am told to enter a 4-digit number but I don't know what that is. When I signed up for iHeartRadio, which I already had on Roamio, I was told to go to my computer and enter the code on the TV screen.

vTuner has the station I want. I just verified that.

vTuner SAYS it has the station. Then when I try to play it on the computer (still don't know how to make it work on the Roamio) it tells me it can't find the playlist and gives me directions for using music from my computer on Groove. There is no music on my computer. I was told I can listen to a radio station and that's what I'm trying to do. There is a Feedback option but I keep being told "something went wrong" and it can't sign me in.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Add App has only worked on one program in my memory. I don't know if it still works. The number requested is an IP address. Now you know all I know about add an app.

I don't know who told you that you can listen to a radio station.

On my PC vTuner invokes WMP to play the radio station.

See -> Radio Auricle: TiVo music & talk app from EnterWebz.tv


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> The Add App has only worked on one program in my memory. I don't know if it still works. The number requested is an IP address. Now you know all I know about add an app.
> 
> I don't know who told you that you can listen to a radio station.
> 
> ...


That TiVo radio app sounds kinda cool! (Haven't tried it, tho.)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Related question, I think. If I sign up for a free trial of CBS All Access would that be available through my TiVo Roamio through "add app?"


No but you should be able to add it as a channel in Amazon Prime and watch it on your Roamio through the Amazon Prime app (but I doubt they have a free trial that way).

Scott


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> The Add App has only worked on one program in my memory. I don't know if it still works. The number requested is an IP address. Now you know all I know about add an app.


In IP address is longer than that. And what is my IP address?


JoeKustra said:


> I don't know who told you that you can listen to a radio station.


It was you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> In IP address is longer than that. And what is my IP address?
> It was you.


If you select "Add an App" the display shows four boxes. Each box holds three numbers. As shown in the text on that display, that is where you enter the IP address.

Your IP address can probably be found in your operating system (locally) or from your modem (your ISP).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> If you select "Add an App" the display shows four boxes. Each box holds three numbers. As shown in the text on that display, that is where you enter the IP address.
> 
> Your IP address can probably be found in your operating system (locally) or from your modem (your ISP).


Oh, I was assuming one number per box.

I guess my IP address would be that number they told me to use when my Internet goes out.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, I was assuming one number per box.
> I guess my IP address would be that number they told me to use when my Internet goes out.


As posted earlier, please check this -> Radio Auricle: TiVo music & talk app from EnterWebz.tv

Please read the text in that box. It wants the IP address of a TiVo-compatible app.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, I don't think I'll be downloading anything from someone I haven't met, but thanks.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> No but you should be able to add it as a channel in Amazon Prime and watch it on your Roamio through the Amazon Prime app (but I doubt they have a free trial that way).
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

My husband has a question about streaming and I didn't want to start a new thread sorry! We just got a 4K TV and have the Roamio We got a Vizio smart cast so we can watch Netflix and YouTube etc. through the TV but if we were to choose a 4K show through Netflix on Tivo and since it's streaming to the 4K TV would it be in 4K? I know we just have to change inputs from the smart cast home to Tivo input but he didn't know if their would be any difference streaming from the Tivo. I guess we can try to watch a show both ways and see but it's probably a little faster on our new TV I don't know. We're also just using the same HDMI we used with our old Non 4K Vizio to the Tivo but now that we have a 4K TV do we need the high speed 2.0 HDMI connected to the Tivo to make it even better? One person said yes and another said no just curious!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Rose4uKY said:


> My husband has a question about streaming and I didn't want to start a new thread sorry! We just got a 4K TV and have the Roamio We got a Vizio smart cast so we can watch Netflix and YouTube etc. through the TV but if we were to choose a 4K show through Netflix on Tivo and since it's streaming to the 4K TV would it be in 4K? I know we just have to change inputs from the smart cast home to Tivo input but he didn't know if their would be any difference streaming from the Tivo. I guess we can try to watch a show both ways and see but it's probably a little faster on our new TV I don't know. We're also just using the same HDMI we used with our old Non 4K Vizio to the Tivo but now that we have a 4K TV do we need the high speed 2.0 HDMI connected to the Tivo to make it even better? One person said yes and another said no just curious!


The Roamios do not display 4K content or have any 4K apps, only the Bolt line of TIVos do. So you'd need to use your new tv's apps for YouTube, etc. to watch 4K content or a 4K streaming device like a Roku or Apple TV.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank You we weren't sure and he signed up for the extra Netflix 4K or whatever it is. He just thought since it was streaming to the 4K TV we could watch that way too. And also it's ok to use the same HDMI we were using from the Tivo to our old Vizio which wasn't 4K or do we still want the higher speed 2.0 HDMI? We are also getting the 4K Ultra Roku because of a certain show he watched only on Roku and I don't think it comes with an HDMI our Nakamichi soundbar comes with a 2.2 ARC. But Ok Thanks!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thank You we weren't sure and he signed up for the extra Netflix 4K or whatever it is. He just thought since it was streaming to the 4K TV we could watch that way too. And also it's ok to use the same HDMI we were using from the Tivo to our old Vizio which wasn't 4K or do we still want the higher speed 2.0 HDMI? We are also getting the 4K Ultra Roku because of a certain show he watched only on Roku and I don't think it comes with an HDMI our Nakamichi soundbar comes with a 2.2 ARC. But Ok Thanks!


There is no need to use a 2.0 HDMI with the Roamio since it doesn't support 4K, there is no other benefits (that I'm aware of) so you're old HDMI is ok to use. You can use the 2.0 HDMI with the 4K Roku. In the meantime you probably an watch 4K Netflix on the app on the TV itself.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There is no need to use a 2.0 HDMI with the Roamio since it doesn't support 4K, there is no other benefits (that I'm aware of) so you're old HDMI is ok to use. You can use the 2.0 HDMI with the 4K Roku. In the meantime you probably an watch 4K Netflix on the app on the TV itself.


Thanks we weren't sure and someone said if theirs lagging from TiVo to the new TV use 2.0 but I know the Roamio doesn't do any 4K so I didn't think it mattered. We thought about getting the bolt but don't really need it so we changed our mind.


----------



## Amy Budshik (Apr 15, 2021)

How to Get Sling TV on FireStick | Easy Step-by-Step Guide

That's what we use at home since we could not find any decent apps. No more drama and everything works just fine


----------

